# Anti – aircraft operations room Manchester 05-10



## Bignickb (May 23, 2010)

I kept hearing about a rave that took place in a bunker in some woods near Worsley, Manchester. I probed a little and located it on Google earth! For a bunker it is quite huge - hardly discreet on a hillside and surely an easy target? Much of it vanishes into the ground and there are bricked up outlets that may be either escape tunnels or the remains of the old hall. There are open manholes that caused some of the ravers to gain broken ribs!
This is what Subterranea Britannic had to say:
The Worsley post war anti aircraft operations room was opened in 1952 on the site of Worsley New Hall which had been pulled down after the first world war. The AAOR served the Manchester Gun Defended Area (GDA) and was of the standard two level design built into the edge of the hillside in Middle Wood.
Unusually one entrance is on the upper level and the other on the lower level; only one other AAOR, at Frodsham in Cheshire, has this entrance layout. 
By the mid 1950's the network of AAOR's had become redundant and in 1958 the building was used as a Royal Navy food stores deport attached to RNAS Riseley, various papers found in the building verify this use. In 1961 it was bought by Salford Corporation and used as a Joint Area Control with Lancashire County Council and in 1966 it was redesignated as a Sub County Control for the Stretford and Turton areas, one of numerous sub controls reporting to County Main at Lea Road Preston. Following the disbanding of the Civil Defence Corps in 1968 the building was put into care and maintenance until 1974 when it was handed over to Greater Manchester County Fire Service. They in turn sold it on to a local gun club in the early 1990's. In 1998 it was sold to a Manchester property investment and development company who are hoping to develop the estate as a golf course, if possible retaining and restoring the AAOR and incorporating it into the new complex. 
Sadly, the doors are welded shut so it is impossible to enter, I have read reports that it was left open for some time and basically trashed with nothing of any significance remaining. 

So, to the pics!

The East wall






Looking South, the West wall was the most exposed.





North entrance porch.





An air vent





South entrance porch, this was a floor below the North one.





The East wall, and a staircase that gives you an idea of the scale.





The West wall with rave debris scattered all over.





A cheeky shot through an air vent.





The roof was the size of a carpark.





A chimney? Or communications apparatus mounting?





No Santa here!





An open manhole cover – one of many. If you like snapped ribs, step on in!





Escape tunnel? Or old foundation.





Reinforced entrance light!





The gates that remain from when the old hall was standing. Quite magnificent!


----------



## krela (May 23, 2010)

Worsley AAOR was a tourist site for a couple of years around 2003-2006. It's been sealed up pretty much since then.


----------



## bungle666 (May 23, 2010)

krela said:


> Worsley AAOR was a tourist site for a couple of years around 2003-2006. It's been sealed up pretty much since then.



not 100% true K, it was open last year for around 4 months, till the "gash collective" used it for an illegal rave.

although from what im lead to believe they left it spotless inside!!

anyhow it was sealed up soon after they left.

B..


----------



## chaoticreason (May 25, 2010)

Quite literally a very cool place.
It is a shame nothing of the old mansion exists,apart from the very grand looking gateway.


----------



## chaoticreason (May 25, 2010)

Here is a wonderful painting of the hall that once stood upon these grounds.


----------



## micks666 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Worsley AAOR*

I have been going passed these gates most days for the last 7 years. I am sure a few years back there were public footpath signs outside and you could enter via the small gate to the left of the main gate. Then walk around the perimeter along the route of Leigh Road. All was well sign posted inside.

Now the signs are gone. The gates have heavy padlocks on them and at one point a few months back there were signs Beware of dogs and the area is patrolled etc. 

I have walked in here many a time down to the lake but never actually to there AAOR. Maybe worth a walk some day.


----------



## platz (Jul 26, 2010)

Excellent, i was there on Saturday 24th but didn't take any shots as i was rather hoping to get in.


----------

